# Modifier 52



## atxn1969 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was asked the other day about the use of Modifier 52 specifically as it relates to billing code 95974 (Electronic Analysis of Implanted Neurostimulator, First Hour. This is a time based code for the first hour of testing. Does a Modifier 52 have to be appended if the dosing time falls short of 30 minutes even though the procedure was completed in its entirety? I have never heard this. Thanks!


----------

